# Can't get any picture/sound on my TV w/ the Denon 1613.



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I could use a little help w/ my Denon 1613. I just hooked it up after getting over a month ago. Anyway I'm not A/V inclined and am a total noob. I tried everything and cannot get a picture on my TV (I've had the TV working fine for a couple months since I purchased it).

This is what I have done:

1. Cable box connected to the 1613 using cabl/sat input
2. PS3 connected to the 1613 using the blu-ray input
3. 1613 connected to my tv (panasonic 55st50) using the monitor out hdmi port to my tv's a/v hdmi port (port #1 of 3)
4. I have hooked up my sub and 5.1 surround sound speakers (haven't hooked up the 2 rear yet) and did the calibration test and was able to hear from all 3 speakers plus sub.
5. I have the receiver set on source cbl/sat

I also tried to play a DVD on the PS3 and it was able to play w/ sound. I have the receiver set on source cbl/sat
I have TV's input set for receiver on HDMI port 1 which is where its connected to.

I don't know what else to do, I have tried multiple cables and all three HDMI ports and still nothing. My uneducated feeling is its a simple fix w/ some kind of setting I have incorrect.

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Cowboy!

Should be pretty straight forward...check your connections again;

PS3 connected to the "GAME" HDMI input on Denon,
Cable box connected to the "CBL/SAT" HDMI input on Denon,

HDMI output "MONITOR" connects to your TV's HDMI port #1

Now be sure to select "HDMI 1" on your TV. ALWAYS leave the TV on this source.

Now select either source on your Denon.

You should have video on TV and audio thru the Denon.

hope this helps

HL


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 14, 2013)

It worked, thanks a lot . I currently have the PS3 connected to the blu-ray port. I will be using the PS3 for both games and movies. Does it make a difference if I have it plugged in the blu-ray port or game port?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^^
nope, no difference. I'm pretty sure they are assignable, meaning you can name them what they want. If you have a PDF version of your manual, search for "assignable" and it will show you how.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 14, 2013)

ok, thanks yoda.


----------

